# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Montego Hills Area?

## rastagal

Is anyone familiar with the Montego Hills area? It's a residential area and I can't find anything online about it. It's hard to estimate how long the drive is to the main road by looking at a map!

----------

